# Fertilizer for shrubs?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What type of fertilizer do you like to use on your arborvitae's?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

10-10-10.


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

My local nursery recommended Woodace Fertilizer for my arborvitae's. Can't speak on the results yet but they say its the best for them so I got some for the spring.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> 10-10-10.


This is what I use as well. I just grab a handful and start slinging.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Do not use ANY fertilizer on your arbs. If someone says your arbs need fertilizer, most likely they want to sell you something. If you're noticing an issue, 99 times out of 100, it is not due to lack of nutrients.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@learningeveryday I ask only because I've never put any down in the two years I've had one fence line and the year and a half of arborvitae along another fence line. Nobody tried to sell me anything, I was just curious.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

:thumbup:


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> What type of fertilizer do you like to use on your arborvitae's?


I use plant tone, they like acidity


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84 - around here we use a poly-coated slow-release 1:1:1 as a general Landscape & Ornamental fertilizer, applied at 3-4 month interval (March/April & June/July).

Here's what SiteOne carries especially for this purpose, for reference.
https://www.siteone.com/en/510075-lesco-fertilizer-lo-14-14-14-40-lb/p/339122


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@corneliani thanks.


----------

